# installation ipa impossible (itunes anytrans...) sur ipad JB



## fpmfc1 fpmfc1 (2 Juin 2018)

Bonjour
j'ai des apps (ipa)...

un ipad2 et un ipad mini4(jailbreaké)

je n'arrive pas à installer ces ipa
- avec itunes rien ne se passe (par double click sur l'ipa)
- avec anytrans l'analyse et le transfert semblent se faire, le message de fin de transfert complet, mais en fait, il me mentionne "successfully transfered 0/1 item" => donc le transfert ne s'est pas fait.
- avec itools4 : idem anytrans

Merci pour vos conseils et votre aide


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2018)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu appelles des App des ipa. Passons. Ce que je ne comprends pas du tout c'est pourquoi tu ne télécharges pas ces App directement depuis ton iPad à partir de l'application App Store. Ce qui est la méthode officielle pour charger des applications. Et si ton iPad est trop vieux, soit cette application ne s'installera pas soit une ancienne version te sera proposée.


----------



## fpmfc1 fpmfc1 (2 Juin 2018)

merci pour ta réponse

une apps téléchargée c'est nomdel'application.ipa
mes apps sont normalement compatibles avec mes deux Ipad 

le but c'est de ne pas utiliser l'Appstore évidemment => jailbreak...


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2018)

C'est donc du piratage ou ce sont tes applications que tu as sauvegardées  ?

Si ce sont tes applications, le mieux, même si tu es jailbreaké, c'est de passer par l'App Store.


----------

